# Strap Recommendation for Goldeneye



## dsbe90

Hello Gang,

I just received my Goldeneye from Klepsoo (Dive Watches -> Glycine Combat Sub and Klepsoo dot com. Is this too good to be true?)

This watch is an absolute beauty! I can't say enough good things about it. Unfortunately, even though the strap goes well with the watch it's really uncomfortable. I actually took it off during my evening commute just to rest my wrist!

I'm thinking about replacing with a black leather strap 22mm at the lug down to 18mm at the buckle. Does anyone have a suggestion on what strap to choose? I'd prefer to keep it under $60USD but am willing to go $100USD.

Pictures are greatly appreciated! Have at it Boys & Girls!

PICS

















Thanks in advance!

Dan


----------



## Emre

I don't know how they call it, but have one on my daily beater. It's also WR, soft and comfy can recommend it:


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Daniel,

Congrats for your new CS Golden Eye! :-!

I totally agree with you that CS Golden Eye is one of the most beautiful dive watches ever made. Everything is so well balanced with that watch - size, weight, thickness, dial, hands, colors and overall appearance. Probably only Omega SMP can challenge CS Golden Eye in the terms of beauty and design.

Strap recommendations:

MoD qualified ballistic nylon black NATO Zulu PVD strap ZULU PVD NATO MILITARY/DIVE WATCH STRAP, CHOICE OF STYLE & SIZES: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
MoD qualified SBS ballistic nylon olive drap NATO Zulu PVD strap ZULU MILITARY WATCH STRAP, PVD SBS OLIVE DRAB (20,22 & 24mm): Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
Brown leather NATO Zulu PVD strap ZULU LEATHER NATO WATCH STRAP PVD HARDWARE (20,22 & 24mm): Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
MoD qualified G10 ballistic nylon black NATO PVD strap G10 Nato Watch Strap in Stealth Black with PVD Hardware: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
MoD qualified ballistic nylon desert sand NATO Zulu PVD strap ZULU MILITARY WATCH STRAP, PVD DESERT SAND (20,22 & 24mm): Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors

I don't have any connection whatsoever to the strap firm above, but I have used their (NATO Zulu PVD) straps and I can highly recommend them.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## jsj11

Try a Brady sailcloth with Gold or Bronze stitching. Great straps, cant get enough of them myself


----------



## freight dog

Just got this and tried it on. I like it!


----------



## MAJJ

Hi Freight Dog,

A very good looking strap on Golden Eye; fits perfectly. |>

*HAPPY NEW YEAR 2014 TO ALL !!! *


----------



## dsbe90

What do you think about the Glycine rubber strap in black? Is it comfortable? Do you think it would look nice on my Goldeneye?

Here it is on another Combat Sub:


----------



## abangr

I think it'll look awesome on brown tan strap (but I am biased)


----------



## dsbe90

I was thinking about it. Your thread inspired me to look up Glycine's web store and that's where I saw the rubber. I'm not sure about the contrasting look even though others have recommended it.


----------



## HelloNasty1

Don't expect much of a $60 strap...put a Micah on it, read his guarantee, and call it a day!


----------



## freight dog

dsbe90 said:


> What do you think about the Glycine rubber strap in black? Is it comfortable? Do you think it would look nice on my Goldeneye?
> 
> Here it is on another Combat Sub:


I am a fan of rubber with the logo as opposed to generic rubber. OTOH, unless I am swimming or sweating a lot, I will take leather, steel or nylon, in that order, over rubber. I forgot to mention the strap in my photo is a SNPR padded Derby Brown Nut. About $175 IIRC. Spendy but well worth it. Joe's work is stellar. I've got over a dozen custom leather straps, some from SNPR, but this is easily my favorite.


----------



## socal858

im not really a fan of the factory rubber. it is really stiff when compared to higher quality natural rubbers like the bonetto cinturini (like on a marathon TSAR/GSAR) or a hirsch.

the worst part is the lack of taper..... it looks goofy on a thin elegant diver and overwhelms the rest of the watch. something thinner in 22/20 would be best



dsbe90 said:


> What do you think about the Glycine rubber strap in black? Is it comfortable? Do you think it would look nice on my Goldeneye?
> 
> Here it is on another Combat Sub:


----------



## dsbe90

socal858 said:


> im not really a fan of the factory rubber. it is really stiff when compared to higher quality natural rubbers like the bonetto cinturini (like on a marathon TSAR/GSAR) or a hirsch.
> 
> the worst part is the lack of taper..... it looks goofy on a thin elegant diver and overwhelms the rest of the watch. something thinner in 22/20 would be best


Thank you for your well thought out feedback and commentary. You obviously took some time and thought on this. That's good conversation and debate. Well done!

I actually like what the factory strap looks like because of the contrast between the smooth PVD finish on the lugs and the texture on the strap. If this very strap were 22 x 20 it probably wouldn't rub the outside bone of my wrist which is what I hate about it. If I could just find the same strap that tapers from 22 to 20 with a PVD buckle, I would be incredibly happy.


----------



## dsbe90

Look what I got! I like it so far.



















What do you guys think?


----------



## dougiedude

Looks great! Who's is it?

I might have to try that one on my GoldenEye...



dsbe90 said:


> Look what I got! I like it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


----------



## dsbe90

dougiedude said:


> Looks great! Who's is it?
> 
> I might have to try that one on my GoldenEye...


I'm glad you like it. Hadley Roma MS885* Oil Tanned Leather Strap.

Would love to see some pics if you get it.

*I'm pretty certain that's the model number. Unfortunately, I threw out the tag.


----------



## Alan_F

Gunny leather nato. Check out the site and there's a pic of it on a Rolex. I think your Goldeneye would look even better on it. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06

socal858 said:


> im not really a fan of the factory rubber. it is really stiff when compared to higher quality natural rubbers like the bonetto cinturini (like on a marathon TSAR/GSAR) or a hirsch.





socal858 said:


> the worst part is the lack of taper..... it looks goofy on a thin elegant diver and overwhelms the rest of the watch. something thinner in 22/20 would be best




To each his own ;-)
I'm waiting on my Golden eye to arrive on the rubber band, which I like that it doesn't taper and I also have this one from Stienhart which I think of switching back and forth to if the rubber bores me :


----------



## dsbe90

Alan_F said:


> Gunny leather nato. Check out the site and there's a pic of it on a Rolex. I think your Goldeneye would look even better on it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Thanks for the recommendation. If you don't mind me asking, which website are you referring to?

(Mods: if I'm asking Alan_F to do something bad, I apologize on advance)


----------



## Uwe W.

dsbe90 said:


> (Mods: if I'm asking Alan_F to do something bad, I apologize on advance)


As long as you don't ask him to take off any clothing you're good...


----------



## dsbe90

Uwe W. said:


> As long as you don't ask him to take off any clothing you're good...


LOL, not what I expected to hear but it's good to know


----------



## Alan_F

gunny.blogspot.ca 

Nato Strap Express is the keyword to search.


----------



## dsbe90

Alan_F said:


> gunny.blogspot.ca
> 
> Nato Strap Express is the keyword to search.


Thank you for the heads up. I went to http://gunnystraps.blogspot.com/2008/07/welcome-to-gunny-straps.html?m=1 and found one I really like. It's got a rose gold stitch that may match well.


----------



## Alan_F

Excellent choice! I've turned buyer's remorse into romance with a strap change. Sometimes the original isn't their best design but the most neutral they could come up with which equates to BORING. First time I saw the Stowa Antea on a plain black leather strap I was "zzzzzzzzzzzzz" then I saw it on their mesh bracelet and woke up to the prospect of owning one.


----------



## dsbe90

Alan_F said:


> Excellent choice! I've turned buyer's remorse into romance with a strap change. Sometimes the original isn't their best design but the most neutral they could come up with which equates to BORING. First time I saw the Stowa Antea on a plain black leather strap I was "zzzzzzzzzzzzz" then I saw it on their mesh bracelet and woke up to the prospect of owning one.


I understand. It's like getting an all new watch! Not that I didn't like the original strap, it's 22mm with no taper and digs into the bone on the outside of my wrist. That doesn't happen with straps and brackets that taper.


----------



## ses4me

I have an incoming Golden Eye and I'm looking to add a factory rubber strap for use in water, but can't seem to find one anywhere online. Can someone point me in the right direction?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougiedude

ses4me said:


> I have an incoming Golden Eye and I'm looking to add a factory rubber strap for use in water, but can't seem to find one anywhere online. Can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't help you with finding original factory rubber, but I do love my black Hirsh Pure. It's slightly thinner, tapered, and conforms to my wrist much better than the original.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06

ses4me said:


> I have an incoming Golden Eye and I'm looking to add a factory rubber strap for use in water, but can't seem to find one anywhere online. Can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know I talked you out of it ;-) but I've seen them as low as $30 on ebay if someone else is interested.
Anywho, I have this retro look leather to switch to once I get tired of the black rubber:


----------



## ses4me

monza06 said:


> I know I talked you out of it ;-) but I've seen them as low as $30 on ebay if someone else is interested.
> Anywho, I have this retro look leather to switch to once I get tired of the black rubber:


Thanks for the insight! The composite rubber I ended up getting is pretty soft. Your distressed leather looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90

In my unending search for a good looking and comfortable strap, I'm up to Maratac Zulu.



















What do you think?

Btw, got to see a Worn and Wound leather strap yesterday and it looks like it would make a great match. Definitely ordering it soon. Will post pics when I do.


----------



## monza06

I just put on couple of after market straps in place of the black rubber, they're cheap but still seem to go well with the color scheme of the watch :


----------



## pocken

monza06 said:


> I just put on couple of after market straps in place of the black rubber, they're cheap but still seem to go well with the color scheme of the watch :


I really like that nato strap! It goes really great with the watch.
May I ask where you got it?


----------



## pocken

Has anyone tried to put a PVD coated metal bracelet on this watch?
It might look pretty cool 

For example:
Amazon.com: 22mm PVD Black Stainless Steel Mesh Watch Bracelet, Solid End Lug Diver Clasp, CC: Watches
22mm Super Oyster Solid Stainless Steel Straight End Watch Band, Brushed, Chamfe


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

When I had a Combat Sub Stealth I tried a PVD super engineer bracelet. I wasn't a fan of it, one of the issues I had was the straight ends rather than curved to fit the contour of the case.


----------



## happyscrappyheropup

I usually don't like the striped natos, but that looks good.



monza06 said:


> I just put on couple of after market straps in place of the black rubber, they're cheap but still seem to go well with the color scheme of the watch :


----------



## black watch

My Sub Combat in2watches exclusive is very close to your Golden Eye, I had this strap made to help make the gold highlights pop.
It's a honey brown vintage cow skin with gold thread, and I found very little off-the-shelf straps offering gold thread.
Cost $70, not including deployant.


----------



## pocken

Just got a few new Nato straps from www.natostrapsco.com for my Goldeneye and I thought I'll share how they look on the watch:

The Bronco leather strap:








The Black-Ops








The Fortress:
















What do you guys think? Does one stand out from the others?


----------



## Emre

Nice combo especially with that Bronco and Fortress,like it.


----------



## dsbe90

black watch said:


> My Sub Combat in2watches exclusive is very close to your Golden Eye, I had this strap made to help make the gold highlights pop.
> It's a honey brown vintage cow skin with gold thread, and I found very little off-the-shelf straps offering gold thread.
> Cost $70, not including deployant.


That's beautiful! $70 is very reasonable. May I ask where you got it? I'm in the "no new purchases for a while" club but there may be some others that would like to know.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsbe90

pocken said:


> Just got a few new Nato straps from www.natostrapsco.com for my Goldeneye and I thought I'll share how they look on the watch:
> 
> The Bronco leather strap:
> View attachment 1642352
> 
> 
> The Black-Ops
> View attachment 1642351
> 
> 
> The Fortress:
> View attachment 1642353
> 
> 
> View attachment 1642354
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? Does one stand out from the others?


They all look great but I'm partial to the black NATO with PVD. I love how the nylon has a reflective quality to it. I feel like it contrasts well to the flat black of the sides.

My favorite way to wear my Goldeneye was on a Maratac black Zulu with PVD hardware. God, I miss that watch but I'm glad this thread is still going...

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## black watch

dsbe90 said:


> That's beautiful! $70 is very reasonable. May I ask where you got it? I'm in the "no new purchases for a while" club but there may be some others that would like to know.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Cheergiant, it's a small family business in a small shop in Taiwan, George Lan was my contact person. 
I kind of felt I took a chance dealing with someone half way around the world, but I'm glad I did.

Their leather carvers, making other stuff beyond watch straps, I don't think they have exotic materials, just the staple stuff, but there really good. You can always send them material if you want something special.

Take a look at what materials their offering, usually an advertising thread on Time Zone, or just Google Cheergiant, and click a thread near the current date.
Be very explicit what you need, lug width, desired strap width and taper thickness, amount of holes, shape of holes, strap lengths, sliding or fixed keeper, type and color of stitching. He'll reply the next day (big time zone diff.) with a re-cap of how he interprets what you want or any questions, and he got my needs exactly right.

The cool thing was after payment, I got a reply my strap was done in exactly 3 weeks, showing me a pic of it and asked if it looks OK, after my Ok, it was in my hands in one week, so a 4 week turnaround from a place half way around the world.

By comparison, I won't say any names, but I waited 4 months for a custom strap from a strap maker in the U.S and paid more for it.
I'll be giving George a call when I need another custom strap.


----------



## dougiedude

monza06 said:


> I just put on couple of after market straps in place of the black rubber, they're cheap but still seem to go well with the color scheme of the watch :


I'm not a PVD guy, but this one rocks!

I'd buy this for *my*Golden Eye if I knew where to get it... Monza06, here's your second chance to tell us!


----------



## pocken

dougiedude said:


> I'm not a PVD guy, but this one rocks!
> 
> I'd buy this for *my*Golden Eye if I knew where to get it... Monza06, here's your second chance to tell us!


Since he won't answer, I'll do it. 

This is the strap:
The Watchuseek F71 Edition NATO Strap


----------



## monza06

pocken said:


> Since he won't answer, I'll do it.
> 
> This is the strap:
> The Watchuseek F71 Edition NATO Strap


Ha-ha, sorry folks, it seems I should visit this forum more often .

Anyway, I put yet another strap on the Goldeneye, might be the best so far too:


----------



## sergevb

View attachment 7464170
View attachment 7464178
View attachment 7464186


----------

